

I want to be an hacker, please tell me how - artvsr

From time to time I take some time and reflect on the past year(s) and I try to visualize where I want to be in the future.<p>In the future, I want to be an hacker. That being said (perhaps in an offensive way for some of you here) I don't want to spend hours on a black background with yellow letters trying to worship some nerd guys impressive trick.<p>What I want to do instead is to master a language, where I would then be able to do such things.<p>I have some notions of html, css and javascript, but they are almost not even worth mentioning.<p>I would like to have your help with pointing me in the direction of a programming language that I should learn.<p>I would like to be able to hack softwares, create my own softwares, keyloggers, trojans, etc...<p>It'd be great to hear what you think!
======
ColinWright
To learn anything in this field you need to learn how to ask questions the
smart way, how to take control of your own learning, how to set your own
goals, and how to research things for yourself.

Here's an outline of one way to start, and I invite the HN community to offer
corrections and enhancements:

* Learn to write the FizzBuzz program in a language of your choice.

* Learn to run that on more than one operating system.

* Learn to write it in two other languages.

What did you learn? Where did you get your information?

------
MojoJolo
If you're talking about real hacking, try learning to code more than HTML, CSS
and JavaScript. You might want to check out Java, Python or Ruby. Maybe take a
look into C. Study data structures, and algorithms.

But if you want the "bad" hacking, it's called cracking. I think learning
those too and some network understanding maybe essential. But that's just how
far I can say. I don't know much about cracking in general.

------
asselinpaul
This is quite good (only concerns Web security but worth a read).

[http://daeken.com/2013-03-17_So_You_Want_To_Be_A_Breaker__Pt...](http://daeken.com/2013-03-17_So_You_Want_To_Be_A_Breaker__Pt__1__Web_Security.html)

------
stray
I think you're looking for a different kind of "Hacker News".

The word "hacker", as used around here, has more to do with the creative
process.

Often one of us might say we're hacking rackspace or we're hacking rails --
but that doesn't mean we're breaking into those things -- it means that the
legit work we're doing is focussed in that area.

However, the answer to your question on programming language is: it doesn't
matter.

Just pick one.

Python is pretty easy to get started with -- so that's a thought. But I'd
encourage you to use whatever skills you learn for the greater good (not that
it's any of my business).

------
jbobes
start by learning grammar..

~~~
ColinWright
That's a bit harsh - have you considered that English may not be their first
language? How good is your Hungarian, or Swedish, or Bulgarian, or Cantonese?

~~~
rman666
Piss off. Did you consider adding a disclaimer indicating English is not your
native language?

~~~
ColinWright

      > rman666
      > Piss off. Did you consider adding a disclaimer
      > indicating English is not your native language?
    

Not really, especially since English is my native language. As a result, I'm
somewhat confused by your reply. Someone criticized the initial post, and I
pointed out that the criticism might be misplaced. Not sure why you responded
at all, especially as unpleasantly as that.

Could you explain further?

